# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنمایی در برنامه ریزی

## محسن حاجیان

سلام دوستان
من آزمون مهمی دارم که نزدیکه
خوب میخوام بدونم این روش خوندن خوبه؟؟:
هر روز رو اختصاص بدم به یک درس
مثلا چهار شنبه :ریاضی فقط

اگه راه بهتری هست بگید
هر کی ببین و جوابمو بده ... برای سلامتیش یه صلوات میفرستم

----------


## mohammadi

سلام
خیر
دروس را قسمت کنید
هر روز 2درس اختصاصی و2 درس عمومی را بخوانید (زیست نیز هر روز باید باشد)

----------


## shift

:Yahoo (100): به نظر من با توجه به تعداد درس هایی که توی آزمون میاد باید هر روز حداقل 2 ساعت برای همه درس هات وقت بزاری :Yahoo (112): .و هر روز برای همه درس ها زمان اختصاص بدی. :Yahoo (77): 

نگران نباش سختی و اضطرابش تا یک چهارم کتاب، بعدش راه میافتی.:yahoo (4):

----------


## طراوت

این کار افتضاح
معلومه تا حالا امتحانش نکردی بذار بت بگم چی میشه
من ی روز نشستم فقط زیست خوندم اول کشش داری 3 ساعت شیرین بخونی بعد میگی ی ربع استراحت میکنم و چون تو جوی راس ی ربع برمیگردی 30 مین اول خوبه بعد همش منتظری سریع تر 1:45 تموم ش یعنی بازدهی هر 1:45 درس خوندنت تو اون روز میشه 30 مین حداکثر و 5 مین حد اقل
فرداشم با انرژی میشینی سر درس ولی همش فکر میکنی هیچی نمیفهمی

ی راه دیگه بهت میگم ت در روز واسه دروس حفظی- مفهومی مثلا زیست خوشگل خودمون قطعا ب اندازه ی 5 ساعت البته جدا جدا و با قرار دادن دروس دیگه بینش راحت میکشی با علاقه و مفید بخونی و تحلیلی ها مثل ریاضی در روز 3-4 ساعت بسته ب مقاومتت در برابر سوالاتی ک خیلی باید برای اولین بار روش فکر کنی

----------


## طراوت

من با ی جاهای حرفای شیفت البته در رابطه با خودم مشکل دارم
یعنی چی؟
یعنی ببین ت میگی تو آزمون 8 تا درس هست و من هر روز باید 1:45 واسه هر کدوم وقت بذارم
مشکت اول: تو اوج یاد گیری زیست یهو زمانش تموم میشه!!
مشکل دوم: ت همش چشمت ب ساعت ک 1:45 این درس تموم ش بری سر بعدی تا ی وقت از برنامت عقب نیوفتی یعنی اضطراب میگیری کلا نمیفهمی چی شد
من هر دو راه رفتم و ب این نتیجه رسیدم ک هر روز همون کاری ک داداشیم گفت دو تا اخ دو تا عمومی بخونم تا بتونم بگم مثلا واسه ی هر درس امروز تا 3 ساعت وقت دارم یا بیشتر اگه مثلا زبان باشه
بعدشم هیچ وقت برنامه ی دقیق با ساعت ننویس ولی حتما بعد مطالعه ساعت دقیقش ثبت کن
چون وقتی کار اول میکنی کلی وقتت میگیره از طرفی گاهی ت دوست داری بعد زیست ریاضی بخونی البته این بده چون یهو همه ی گلوکزات مصرف میشه ولی دل دیگه!!!
بعد میخوای ب جای مثلا زبان ک واسش ی ساعت قبل ناهار در نظر گرفتی ریاضی ک 2 ساعتست رو بخونی بعد کل برنامت خراب میشه و ت ب امید فردا ک مثلا 3 صبح پا میشی صلوات ختم درس ختم میکنی!!!!

----------


## mohammadi

> من با ی جاهای حرفای شیفت البته در رابطه با خودم مشکل دارم
> یعنی چی؟
> یعنی ببین ت میگی تو آزمون 8 تا درس هست و من هر روز باید 1:45 واسه هر کدوم وقت بذارم
> مشکت اول: تو اوج یاد گیری زیست یهو زمانش تموم میشه!!
> مشکل دوم: ت همش چشمت ب ساعت ک 1:45 این درس تموم ش بری سر بعدی تا ی وقت از برنامت عقب نیوفتی یعنی اضطراب میگیری کلا نمیفهمی چی شد
> من هر دو راه رفتم و ب این نتیجه رسیدم ک هر روز همون کاری ک داداشیم گفت دو تا اخ دو تا عمومی بخونم تا بتونم بگم مثلا واسه ی هر درس امروز تا 3 ساعت وقت دارم یا بیشتر اگه مثلا زبان باشه
> بعدشم هیچ وقت برنامه ی دقیق با ساعت ننویس ولی حتما بعد مطالعه ساعت دقیقش ثبت کن
> چون وقتی کار اول میکنی کلی وقتت میگیره از طرفی گاهی ت دوست داری بعد زیست ریاضی بخونی البته این بده چون یهو همه ی گلوکزات مصرف میشه ولی دل دیگه!!!
> بعد میخوای ب جای مثلا زبان ک واسش ی ساعت قبل ناهار در نظر گرفتی ریاضی ک 2 ساعتست رو بخونی بعد کل برنامت خراب میشه و ت ب امید فردا ک مثلا 3 صبح پا میشی صلوات ختم درس ختم میکنی!!!!


من دخترم :Yahoo (22):

----------


## طراوت

> من دخترم


اوا ببخشید من فکر کردم نوشته محمد
خخخخخخ
بازم خیلی عذر خواهی
خخخ

----------


## محسن حاجیان

salam
دوستان سلام دوباره
ولی 12 اردیبهشت آزمون مهمی دارم ...
تازه کلاس هفتمم....
من اینطوری راحتم:هر روز رو اختصاص بدم به یک کتاب
نظرتون؟

----------


## mohammadi

> salam
> دوستان سلام دوباره
> ولی 12 اردیبهشت آزمون مهمی دارم ...
> تازه کلاس هفتمم....
> من اینطوری راحتم:هر روز رو اختصاص بدم به یک کتاب
> نظرتون؟


شما کلا راحت باش :yahoo (4):
اخه کلاس 7 امی اینجایی؟؟
بیا سراغ المپیاد بابا
از الان درگیر کنکور نشو
الان بیایی المپیاد میترکونیا

----------


## محسن حاجیان

داداش میشه به جای مسخره جواب بدی؟؟؟:yahoo (2):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

من نگفتم کنکور گفتم آزمون کلاس هفتتتتتتتتممممممممممممممم  مم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mohammadi

> داداش میشه به جای مسخره جواب بدی؟؟؟:yahoo (2):


تازه گفتم دخترم
دوما خدا شاهده مسخره نکردم
جدی گفتم
الان وقت خوبیه برای شروع المپیاد
اگر خواستی پ.خ بده

----------


## mohammadi

> من نگفتم کنکور گفتم آزمون کلاس هفتتتتتتتتممممممممممممممم  مم


ازمون ورودی سمپاد منظورته؟

----------


## محسن حاجیان

نه من آزمون آیه های تمدن (رزمندگان) رو دارم

----------


## محسن حاجیان

دوستان من خودم اینطوری دوست دارم:هر روز یک کتاب رو بخونم

----------


## abc

همین طوری درسته.
هر روز یه کتاب رو تموم کن.

----------


## محسن حاجیان

شوخی میکنی؟ یا راست میگی

----------


## محسن حاجیان

دوستان دیگه هم لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## saba joon

اره به نظرمن خوبه یه روزوواسه یه درس کنارگذاشتن من خودم اونطوری میخونم وموفق هستم ولی خلاصه بردارکه شب امتحانی مرورکنی

----------


## ali761

سلام.بستگی به خودت داره.اگه خسته نمیشی و ساعت مطالعت نمیاد پایین و کیفیتش هم نمیاد پایین اونطوری بخون.ولی واسه خودم اگه بیش از 2ساعت یه درس رو پشت سرهم بخونم خسته میشم.بعدشم راجع به المپیادهم فک کن.اگه درست خوبه ببین به چه درسی علاقه داری(فیزیک یا شیمی یا زیست و..)از خانم محمدی کمک بگیر و بشین بخون.هفتمی میشه دوم راهنمایی.واسه شروع خوبه.من خودم اون زمان بهترین درس رو میخوندم.تو منطقمون اول بودم.ولی چون هدفمند نخوندم و هدف دراز مدت نداشتم به جایی نرسیدم.مثل تو واسه این آزمون میخوندم تموم که شد واسه آزمون دیگه و....مثلا خودم یه کتاب 500-400صفحه ای علوم سوم راهنمایی مبتکران رو خوندم.اونم مطالب دبیرستان رو داشت.تو عرض دو سه ماه تمومش کردم.اونم نه یکبار دو بار و بعضی فصل ها شم 3بار.واسه چی؟هیچی. آزمون ورودی نمونه دولتی.اصلا اون زمان نمیدونستم المپیاد چیه.به المپیاد فک کن و بخون ولی به بقیه ی درسهات هم برس.
موفق باشید.

----------


## محسن حاجیان

دوستان عزیز ممنون ...
من که میخوام یه روز برای یه درس بخونم ....
کسی دیگه نظر داره بازم بگه

----------


## محسن حاجیان

درس های من ایناست که باید برای آزمون بخونم :
1-ریاضی
2-علوم 
3-فارسی
4-پیام های آسمان
5-مطالعات اجتماعی
6-زبان عربی
7-زبان انگلیسی
خوب به نظرتون اول کدوم رو بخونم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammadi

بازم میگم! هر روز همه ی دروس رو بخونید! نه همه ی دروس! ولی روزی 3-4 درس بخونید و تنوع بدید!
مطمین باشید با همین روش نتیجه میگیرید!

----------


## محسن حاجیان

اخه آزمونم نزدیکه.....

----------


## محسن حاجیان

میدونم شما میگید ادم خسته نشه ...
من موقع درس خوندن به درس علاقه مند میشم

----------


## mohammadi

چرا انقدر پشت سر هم پست میدید؟؟
میدونم نزدیکه!!
حتی اگر ازمون 2 روز دیگم بود باید همین کارو میکردید!!

----------


## mohammadi

شما که میخوای اخرش کاره خودتو بکنی چرا اینجا میپرسی پس؟ :yahoo (4):
همه دارن میگن هر روز چند درس بخونید بازم پیام میدید :yahoo (4):

----------


## محسن حاجیان

دلیلش چیه ؟؟؟
میشه بگید؟

----------


## mohammadi

> دلیلش چیه ؟؟؟
> میشه بگید؟


به این کار شما میگن بقچه ای خوندن
شما امروز ریاضی میخونی فردا علوم بعد فارسی بعد دینی و.... دفعه ی بعد که ریاضی میخونی میشه 7 روز بعد!
تو این 7 روز همه چی یادت میره!
منحنی فراموشی میدونی جیه؟
این جا رو ببین:
پرتال المپیاد شیمی ایروک � عوامل موثر در فراموشی

به این منحنی دقت کن: http://iroch.ir/wp-content/uploads/20.jpg
اگر هر روز ریاضی رو بخونی بازدهیت خیلی بالاتره تا اینکه بخوای هفته ای یه بار بخونی

----------


## abc

اینا از ما بپرس که ترازمون چسبیده به سقف !!!
همه رو یه روزه بخون جمع کن.

----------


## امین فرجی

بهترین کار روزی 6 درس هست که به صورت اختصاصی ، اختصاصی ، عمومی ، عمومی ، اختصاصی ، عمومی  تقسیم میشه. 
مثلا از صبح تا ظهر : ریاضی ، زیست ، ادبیات    
بعد از ظهر تا شب : زبان ، شیمی ، دینی

خوب ، اگه فکر میکنین 6 بازه زیاده ، بکنیدش 4 بازه. به صورت  تخصصی ، عمومی ، تخصصی ، عمومی.
روزی یک درس یا دوتا درس اصلا . چون درس رو شما چند روز بعد فراموش میکنین. 
هر روز که یک مبحث رو میخونین ، روز بعد یک مرور اجمالی داشته باشید.

حله ؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام چه آزمونی؟ اگه کنکوره الان نسبتا میتونید اجرا کنید

----------


## محسن حاجیان

من تصمیمو گرفتم:
.
.
.
.
.
میخوام مختلف بخونم یعنی:
شنبه:
ریاضی : 30 دقیقه + علوم و ....
حالا به نظرتون برنامه ریزی چه طور بکنم؟؟؟
اینطوری خوبه؟؟؟:
ریاضی 30 دقیقه 
یا این؟:
ریاضی فصل اول

----------


## mohammadi

> من تصمیمو گرفتم:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> میخوام مختلف بخونم یعنی:
> شنبه:
> ریاضی : 30 دقیقه + علوم و ....
> ...


خب باید برای خودت قسمت بذاری
ینی چی؟
ینی مثلا با توجه به مطالعات قبلیت براورد میکنی هر صفحه ی ریاضیت برات 10 مین طول میکشه و قصد داری 1 ساعت براش درس بخونی. پس باید تقریبا بین 5 تا 7 صفحه بخونی! 
اگر از اول بگی میخوام 1 ساعت بخونم ممکنه بینش تمرکزت از بین بره و مثلا 15 مین اصن ندرسی و بری تو فکر و خیال. اگر هم بگی میخوام 10 صفحه بخونم چون زیاد تر از تواناییته تند تند میخونیش که تموم بشه و بازدهی نداری!
پس باید با توجه به توانمندی های خودت اول یه بازه مشخص کنی که مثلا بطور عادی تو 1 ساعت من 6 صفحه میتونم بخونم اما خب باید یه بازه در نظر بگیری چون ممکنه سخت و اسون باشه! پس میگی باید بین 5 تا 7 صفحه بخونم!
و طبق همین برای همه ی درس هات برنامه ریزی کن!

----------


## امین فرجی

> درس های من ایناست که باید برای آزمون بخونم :
> 1-ریاضی
> 2-علوم 
> 3-فارسی
> 4-پیام های آسمان
> 5-مطالعات اجتماعی
> 6-زبان عربی
> 7-زبان انگلیسی
> خوب به نظرتون اول کدوم رو بخونم؟؟؟؟
> ...


من فکر میکنم شما برای آزمون تیزهوشان یا نمونه دولتی که نزدیکه میخوای آماده بشی . نه ؟؟

ببین اگه مدرسه نمیری ، اینجوری بخون :
شنبه : ریاضی ، مطالعات ، علوم ، عربی
1شنبه : ریاضی ، زبان ، پیام آسمان ، فارسی
2شنبه : علوم ، مطالعات ، عربی ، پیام آسمانی
3شنبه : ریاضی ، علوم ، فارسی ، زبان
4شنبه : ریاضی (یا علوم ) ، زبان ، عربی ، فارسی
5شنبه : ریاضی ، مطالعات ، علوم ، پیام آسمان
جمعه : علوم ، فارسی ، استراحت

اگه آزمونت تستی هست ، حتما یک کتاب تست خوب مثه آی کیو گاج بگیر

----------


## hamid3014

لطفا یه برنامه(روزی چند ساعت ...قبل از امتحانا چطوری بخونیم...روزای تعطیل چه طوری بخونیم...) برای 20 گرفتن تو امتحان نهایی هم واسه ما بدین (سوم ریاضی):yahoo (4):
با تشکر

----------


## امین فرجی

> لطفا یه برنامه(روزی چند ساعت ...قبل از امتحانا چطوری بخونیم...روزای تعطیل چه طوری بخونیم...) برای 20 گرفتن تو امتحان نهایی هم واسه ما بدین (سوم ریاضی):yahoo (4):
> با تشکر


فعلا که واسه کنکور برنامه دادم. واسه نهایی هم چند روز دیگه چشم  :Yahoo (35):

----------

